

Denmark introduces world's first food fat tax - agilo
http://www.businessinsider.com/denmark-fat-tax-2011-9

======
agilo
One wonders if such a measure would help the increasingly obese american
population [1] pay off its national debt...

\----

[1] [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/graphic/2010/09...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/graphic/2010/09/20/GR2010092006815.html?sid=ST2010092004870)

